# Highend Speakers for a PC



## judgmentday

I listen to lots of music thru my PC, but I have not found a good solution to get the most out of my music. What components should I get?
 Someone recommended me a Fatman tube amplifier, Energy C-200 speakers and an Auzentech Prelude sound card. What to you guys think? Do you have another solution for me or some other components? I have a $1,000.00 budget. Thanks in advance.


----------



## terrymx

Right now I am using:
 E-MU 1212m soundcard - NAD C352 amp - Magnepan MMG

 They total to a little bit over $1k. I'm not plannign to upgrade.


----------



## Uncle Erik

I'd recommend going with a receiver and the speakers of your choice. Powered, computer-specific speakers usually aren't very good. You can get great bookshelf speakers for less than the "high end" computer setups. Pair them with a receiver and you'll be happy.

 The MMGs are terrific if you have the room for them. For Christmas, I gave my parents a pair of PSB Alpha B1 speakers I picked up for $179, new. They're surprisingly good considering the cost and the older Kenwood receiver they power them with.

 I don't know if you'd be interested, but if you have access to the tools, DIY speakers aren't that difficult. You can get into the high end on a shoestring.


----------



## Drag0n

Go to Guitar Center, or Sam Ash, or some music store and listen to some good powered near-field monitors from Alesis, or M-Audio, KRK, Yamaha, Dynaudio, or something similar.

 You can even get a powered sub for some of them.


----------



## spacemanspliff

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *terrymx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Right now I am using:
 E-MU 1212m soundcard - NAD C352 amp - Magnepan MMG

 They total to a little bit over $1k. I'm not plannign to upgrade._

 

That is a great setup. I like my weird Pop Pulse amp and X-FI titanium with my Rocket 550 MkII floorstanders. The Magnepans are so much fun though. I will get some eventually.

 Oh I spent,

 $140 on the amp, $90 on the X-FI and $400 on the speakers for a killer system.


----------



## leveller1642

Adam A5 nearfield active monitors?

Adam A5 Recording Studio Monitor Are you willing to find the truth in your music collection? Review By Steven R. Rochlin


----------



## IceClass

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Uncle Erik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't know if you'd be interested, but if you have access to the tools, DIY speakers aren't that difficult. You can get into the high end on a shoestring._

 

Really?


----------



## athenaesword

im using adam a7 powered nearfield monitors and i really like them.they're around 1k.


----------



## qusp

I can recommend either an RME hammerfall 9632 or emu 0404 interface and KRK rockit RP6 or RP8 active monitors all combos with this gear will let you off under a grand and you'll have a bit left for some nice cables too. if you get the RME you can get the balanced breakout option and the sound is amazing. sure computer speakers are usually a bit sub-par, but these arent computer speakers they are studio monitors and they are bi-amped so an amp that is tuned for each driver.


----------



## warpdriver

I definitely recommend a good bookshelf + amp setup if you can swing it. Alternative, great studio monitors are a superb way to go also because they tend to be engineered for a flatter frequency response for nearfield use (and have the controls to help you attain good nearfield response).

 Adam A7
 Dynaaudio BM5A
 NHT M-00 + S-00 are all great monitoring systems.

 Or for bookshelf speakers.
 NHT Classic 3
 Era Design D5
 B&W CM1
 Ascend Sierra 1
 are all excellent $1000 speakers. Pair one set of these with a Cambridge A350 or 540 and you'd have a top notch desktop system for under $1400


----------



## MatsudaMan

Quad 11l or 12l active monitors. Both have bi-amplification (40/60 I believe). A very good bookshelf speaker. Audiogon lists as $775.00. You can commonly find the 11l for around 400-500. Hi-fi speaker for computer use. I would pick up these and get a reasonable dac like a Cambridge Audio DacMagic or Musical Fidelity V-DAC for 399 and 299 respectively. A simple solution that is compact and ready to move: Computer - DAC - Active Monitors

http://www.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/cls....monitors-New-b


----------



## soyukanji

New AD900s live up their reputation: great detail, especially accentuated high/trebles, and in general a soundstage that it outstanding.

 I live in Japan, and have been able to listen side by side to AD500, AD700, the AD900s and the AD1000. Discernable difference and it is difficult to settle for the 500/700 after listening to the 900s. Across a range of music, from opera to hip hop to pop, there is just more music there on the 900s and it is a pretty dramatic difference.

 I like the look and build quality of the 1000 on up: 1000 & 2000 are same platform, as are the 500/700/1000. Because I was listening -- on a couple of occasions at different stores -- on all the cans, it was clear that the earpads on the 1000/2000 are superior to the near-fleece on the AD900s, which would have to be hot -- and remember, these are BIG headphones so they cover a lot of skin. 

 The AD line, because they are open, are signficantly -- and noticably -- lighter than the A series, and in any case, the ATH-A900s are tinny and weak: there is NO midrange, a virtual hole and tilted toward high (the bass does not stand out) and the increased isolation of the closed can only makes this more noticable. All is relative, so if you were to listen the the A line without a basis for comparison, they are technically fine, but side by side, there is no question the AD line are better for universal purposes. 

 Nice cord and build quality is good (the whole range of Audio Technica are well made). 

 About the openness of the ADs: it is really obvious. You can use the phones as mini-speakers in a quiet room, and it would simply not be possible to use these in a tight office. Affects others more than you: the music blocks most ambient noise, but being vaguely aware of one's surroundings is generally a good thing, and so having a little leakeage in (less) and out (more) is ok. 

 I am happy with the ADs: no regrets, and for now, it would seem anything more is overkill: I mean, how much sound can we actually hear?

 Using on a Macbook pro, and no need whatsoever for an amp, but on my PC (at work; a Dell), there is a huge dropoff and the sound card is no doubt inferior (at least on this machine). On the Mac, I would not even think about an Amp, but on the PC, these phones are not usable -- but probably just a quirk of my PC. Worth checking, though, if only on one computer...


----------



## HippieTom

soyukanji. Um, huh? nice writeup but you should put it in a ad900 thread or make an own review thread so people find it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EDIT: Did not see it was your first post. 

 Welcome to Heaf-fi and sorry about your wallet man.


----------



## BradJudy

I run a pair of Ascend Acoustics CBM-170SE as my desktop computer speakers. At the moment they are powered by a Pass Labs DIY B1 -> Trends TA-10.1. I have been quite happy with the setup and second the recommendation for a good pair of bookshelf speakers with an amp.


----------



## Alpha 1 Omega

if I am going top of the line for pc speakers only on choice for me LINK


----------



## MatsudaMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MatsudaMan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Quad 11l or 12l active monitors. Both have bi-amplification (40/60 I believe). A very good bookshelf speaker. Audiogon usually lists 12l as between $750.00 - 900.00. You can commonly find the 11l for around 400-500. Very refined Hi-fi speaker for computer use. I would pick up these and complement them with a reasonable dac like a Cambridge Audio DacMagic or Musical Fidelity V-DAC for 399 and 299 respectively. This would be a simple and compact solution - especially great if you move a lot. Computer - DAC - Active Monitors

AudiogoN ForSale: Quad 12L Active monitors_

 

great suggestion.


----------



## CodeToad

I'm running a Kingrex T Amp with PSU into a cheap pair of BIC Venturi 62's and a Velodyne CHT 8 I bought off Craigslist.

 It's an amazing setup and I don't regret buying any of it. Obviously better speakers would be nice but for 110 bucks the BIC speakers have a synergy with the T amp that shines.

 I put my Kill A Watt meter to it and the Amp and PSU burn 4 watts under load and the sub peaks at no more than 23 watts whilst shaking the walls.

 Now I'd like to build a mini itx computer thats runs under 60 watts and then I'd be rocking on a 100 watts total. And well pleased with the sound.


----------



## athenaesword

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MatsudaMan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Quad 11l or 12l active monitors. Both have bi-amplification (40/60 I believe). A very good bookshelf speaker. Audiogon lists as $775.00. You can commonly find the 11l for around 400-500. Hi-fi speaker for computer use. I would pick up these and get a reasonable dac like a Cambridge Audio DacMagic or Musical Fidelity V-DAC for 399 and 299 respectively. A simple solution that is compact and ready to move: Computer - DAC - Active Monitors

AudiogoN ForSale: Quad 12L Active monitors_

 

hmm the quads are kind of a love or want-more thing though. they're probably the most relaxed sounding speakers I've heard, and they really melt into the background, but I'm not sure that's what you want. They're great for ambient music, but they don't grab your attention, and there are times when you may want to sit up and listen to music; that's where they fail.


----------



## moseboy

I personally love my SI Gen 2 T-amp -> Paradigm Atom Monitors setup. I eventually want to get a sub for the rig, but right now I can live without one just fine. And I have another amp that has a sub out when I do get one. I just don't know what subs are good for music.


----------



## booboohihi

why not use this money for earphone system???


----------



## Maxvla

The speakers I'll get eventually are the Dynaudio MC15s there is a good review of them on this forum. They are a bit over your budget, something like $1300, but they are the epitome of quality. They are smaller than normal near field monitors, but the sound isn't compromised. They are active speakers so no amp is needed. You can hook them up directly to a DAC like I will be.

 The Dynaudio BM5As are worth considering also, slightly cheaper, bigger active speakers that have been reviewed many places and have been well received.


----------



## julius_the_cat

My son uses a pair of Dynaudio BM5A speakers with an 0404. For near field monitors designed for mixing, they are involving and non-fatiguing. Rebate for $75 from the company ends Jan 31. Google to find blems or seconds very well priced. I may buy pair because I really like them.

 I have a pair of A5 speakers (break-in still not done, bought last week) which have been a nice surprise. Still haven't settled on listening position, so not really a fair comparision, but . . . 

 Nifty design and pretty in bamboo. Rear port does as expected require placement 6-12" away from a wall. I like to listen to music with vocals & guitar. Vocals are excellent. Acoustic guitar is very good. Telecasters sound a little better to me than strats for some reason. 

 I like speakers that can distinguish the kick drum from bass guitar and the A5 pair can't compete with the Dynaudio monitors here. Imaging is crisper and wider with the BM5As. A little mid-range grain at times with the A5s, but not bad.

 The Dynaudio BM5A is twice the cost of the A5 and quite a bit bigger and heavier and without the connection flexibility the A5 offers. FWIW


----------



## Geruvah

If your budget is about $1000 and not max, try Urban Fidelity those. I love them and plan on getting them.


----------



## skifaster

I have been through MANY brands/types of speakers from maggie, GR research von schwek, talon, monsoon, BG, silverline, mackie, tekton design, aci saphire and others I can't remember... Quad 12 active connects me to the music for cheap $$.
 you need to go listen and decide.. I do think active is great way to go.

 That being said, just ordered my first set of headphones and amp,
 Little dot mk5 and ad700. can't wait to see where this goes This site has been great help

 Cheers.


----------



## Maxvla

Welcome aboard skifaster and good luck with your first purchase.


----------



## Geruvah

double post...or server had a problem.


----------



## judgmentday

I'm getting the PSB Alpha B1 PSB - Alpha B1 - Bookshelf Speakers-Audio Advisor
 Also, I'm getting the FATMAN iTube Carbon Edition 25 wpc Fatman - iTube Carbon Edition - Stereo Integrated w/iPod doc-Audio Advisor
 When I get it and test it, I'll report to you guys how it sounds.


----------



## judgmentday

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *booboohihi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_why not use this money for earphone system???_

 

I need portability (to use on my garage, bonfire on back yard, etc) and for PC office use, perhaps I buy a pair of nice headphones later just to relax.


----------



## spacemanspliff

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Geruvah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If your budget is about $1000 and not max, try Urban Fidelity those. I love them and plan on getting them._

 

Those look great. I think that the av123 X-Omni might be a better deal though.


----------

